# M&R BOWSTRINGS looking to add a few more staffers.



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

keep sending in them emails!!!


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

E-Mail Sent. Thank You.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Steve


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

resume sent


----------



## soldier1265 (Jan 2, 2009)

TTT for some great bowstrings!!!!! cant wait to get my set for my athens!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

soldier1265 said:


> TTT for some great bowstrings!!!!! cant wait to get my set for my athens!


Yes Sir!!!!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

*Staff shooter*

Hello Chase

Sent you an email. Thanks!

Aaron


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

meatmissile said:


> Hello Chase
> 
> Sent you an email. Thanks!
> 
> Aaron


whats your email?

I can't seem to find it. I have had a pm about email tech difficultys so I wondered if I never got yours


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

keep them coming... Please include your Phone Numbers.

We like to get to know ya alittle!

Also we will call if you made the team!

ttt for tha night


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Ttt*

Up for the morning crew


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Have recieved some great resumes and talked to some good guys!

made some new friends as well.

keep sending them!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt for the night.

get them resumes in.

If you have any questions please pm me.

Thanks
Chase


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Gotcha Buckeye and thanks for the sending it in!

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

email sent


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

gotcha bowman


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

email sent


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

gotcha...pm returned as well


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## monsterbuck780 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Staffe shooter*

email sent to you


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

gotcha Doc!

bump it up


----------



## monsterbuck780 (Nov 20, 2009)

email sent to your email account yesterday not at email your chase email


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## monsterbuck780 (Nov 20, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

PM sent!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

pm returned


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

*PM Sent*

PM sent


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

returned


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Back to the top.


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

*bow strings*

can you tell me a little about your strings .


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

When are you going name the members that made the team.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------

